# Which pour over method



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all,

Myself and my other half are hosting New Years at ours this year for around 14 people including ourselves. Everyone is staying and we're putting on a big breakfast spread the following morning, of which half the guests will want coffee.

I would feel a little guilty if I gave them all instant whilst I have something decent myself. But I also don't fancy making 7/8 flat whites on my DTP

I have never tried pour over and have convinced my girlfriend that I need more equipment for this party, which she has agreed to. So my question is- what do I buy, and at what size.. Chemex 8 cup? V60?

And if I got something capable of producing more coffee, can I also use it to make 1 or 2 for when it is just me, or will it not work as well?

It will be paired with a Niche too..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think you're biting off more than you can chew to buy a drip brewer, or some brewers & get a recipe dialled in for 14 people between now & New Year.

Honestly, I'd buy 2 or 3 1500ml Bodum Colombias, get them steeping before you make breakfast at 66:1100g, after 60-70min pour off the 1st 1/3 cup & discard, replace lid, keep the mesh above the brew (at all times, do not squish the steeping bed with the plunger) & taste, then serve.

Of course, you could buy a Moccamaster or Wilfa auto drip brewer for about the same price.

BTW I make drip brews for 3 people every day at work, I use 3 Bartleet drip cones & brew cups consecutively on a large set of scales, takes 6-7 min after kettle boils, plus weighing out doses & is producing best results compared to countless other manual drip methods, brewers & sizes. Wouldn't do it for 14 though.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Wilfa Classic+ (or precision, but a lot pricier) and/or Moccamaster should be quite hassle free and quick for making 1L batches if you use a sensible recipe and grind size.

They're also both more than capable of brewing 500g, I use my Moccamaster at that size pretty much daily and don't really do pour overs very often anymore. With 500g you might need to intervene a bit more as the machines are really designed for bigger batches, but works fine with a few tweaks.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you both for your input! I'll look into what you've suggested, but as this will be for rare occasions in which we have lots of guests, I'm not keen on spending the moccamaster type of price..


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Are you absolutely set on trying to do pourover/drip? You could always get a few of the larger size cafetiere and then decant into an airpot once they are brewed.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RDC8 said:


> Are you absolutely set on trying to do pourover/drip? You could always get a few of the larger size cafetiere and then decant into an airpot once they are brewed.


An insulated cafetiere will save you another thing to wash up & the price of a separate server/airpot.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

New years day? Heat 4l of water on the stove until boiling, then turn off heat and jam in 250g ground coffee and stir to wet, steep for 10 mins, break crust symbolically with a ladle then clean like the worlds biggest cupping bowl and steep for 10 more minutes. Strain through a (very clean) heavy cloth lined in a sieve into a few thermos flasks or similar. It'll all get drunk between 14 people and if not, you didn't lay on enough booze.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Scotford said:


> New years day? Heat 4l of water on the stove until boiling, then turn off heat and jam in 250g ground coffee and stir to wet, steep for 10 mins, break crust symbolically with a ladle then clean like the worlds biggest cupping bowl and steep for 10 more minutes. Strain through a (very clean) heavy cloth lined in a sieve into a few thermos flasks or similar. It'll all get drunk between 14 people and if not, you didn't lay on enough booze.


I'm sorting coffwe for a few family members at Christmas and this isn't the worst idea I've heard...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Scotford said:


> New years day? Heat 4l of water on the stove until boiling, then turn off heat and jam in 250g ground coffee and stir to wet, steep for 10 mins, break crust symbolically with a ladle then clean like the worlds biggest cupping bowl and steep for 10 more minutes. Strain through a (very clean) heavy cloth lined in a sieve into a few thermos flasks or similar. It'll all get drunk between 14 people and if not, you didn't lay on enough booze.


Why not use an egg to clarify it instead?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

the_partisan said:


> Why not use an egg to clarify it instead?


I mean, there had better be eggs at a NYD breakfast so why not?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

the_partisan said:


> Why not use an egg to clarify it instead?


That takes me back to my childhood feom before my parents got a filter cone to go on their coffee pot.


----------

